# Ship Captain's Medical Guide to be revised



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

The MCA are intending to revise the 'Ship Captain's Medical Guide' and to review the medical stores requirements for all UK ships I still have a copy (1960 vintage) and it is an excellent reference tome. It was all we had when the old man collapsed with "angina pectoris" mid Pacific.! ...

JC


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

I still think of the "Ship Captain's Medical Course" as the "Sign here son and I'll make you a brain surgeon".

By the way, I do hope that the poor unfortunate whose willy featured in the 'Ship Captain's Medical Guide' is feeling better.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

An excellent tome! I have always wanted to get a copy for myself.
I worry however that they may not make it better. Here's hoping......
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

John Campbell said:


> The MCA are intending to revise the 'Ship Captain's Medical Guide' and to review the medical stores requirements for all UK ships I still have a copy (1960 vintage) and it is an excellent reference tome. It was all we had when the old man collapsed with "angina pectoris" mid Pacific.! ...
> 
> JC


Download it from the MCA site.


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes still have my old copy of Ships Captain Medical Guide circa 1952 and still refer to it . Got the Ships Captains Medical Cerificate No 3126 issued Liverpool also though I never aspired to that augustus rank. Did enjoy the hospital training at Broad Green Hospiutal casualty dept as well, learnt to stitch up my first patient there, had several more whilst at sea. Remember giving my first injection too, not those poncey throwaway sealed things they use these days. Hefty seperate glass syringes with seperate needles both which had to be sterilised by boiling up on little spirit type stove before use.. Only lost one patient in my thirty years at sea so not too bad.
Happy days ?
Stuart


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

R396040 said:


> Yes still have my old copy of Ships Captain Medical Guide circa 1952 and still refer to it . Got the Ships Captains Medical Cerificate No 3126 issued Liverpool also though I never aspired to that augustus rank. Did enjoy the hospital training at Broad Green Hospiutal casualty dept as well, learnt to stitch up my first patient there, had several more whilst at sea. Remember giving my first injection too, not those poncey throwaway sealed things they use these days. Hefty seperate glass syringes with seperate needles both which had to be sterilised by boiling up on little spirit type stove before use.. Only lost one patient in my thirty years at sea so not too bad.
> Happy days ?
> Stuart


Obviously you only had one to wash and sterilise at a time (Jester) At least with the disposables you get a sharp needle each time, the reusables tended to blunt after a few uses (Ouch)

The thing that amused (perhaps not the right word!) about the Captain's medical guide was; when all this fails, try this ... the last chapter ... burial at sea.


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

I guess those of us who never had to actually use the book were only interested in the causes leading to the pictures of the unfortunate whose willy featured in it,and by being terrified by the Mate who used to show us the pictures before we went ashore.
We went well armed with "Dreadnought" packets and BoT condoms, SWL 5 tons, made out of inner tubes!

I doubtthe willy owner ever got better, only worse, were that possible. An interesting publication, but with the internet now we all can aspire to any medical speciallity we are interested in at the turn of a switch.
Wonder why it took so long to revise? Or even why they bother?

Black Draught was the standard cure for most ills in Bank Line and I well remember one unfortunate who was administered so much (a mistake) it would have moved the bowels of the earth, never mind those of the poor old Indian sailor!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Sister Eleff said:


> Obviously you only had one to wash and sterilise at a time (Jester) At least with the disposables you get a sharp needle each time, the reusables tended to blunt after a few uses (Ouch)


Did you not send them down the engineroom for resharpening, we could have done a great job on them. Though I will grant you that there sterility may never have been guaranteed again(Thumb)


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Donald McGhee said:


> I guess those of us who never had to actually use the book were only interested in the causes leading to the pictures of the unfortunate whose willy featured in it,and by being terrified by the Mate who used to show us the pictures before we went ashore.
> We went well armed with "Dreadnought" packets and BoT condoms, SWL 5 tons, made out of inner tubes!
> 
> I doubtthe willy owner ever got better, only worse, were that possible. An interesting publication, but with the internet now we all can aspire to any medical speciallity we are interested in at the turn of a switch.
> ...


 whilst second mate on forres or taybank the company doc in Sydney was so fed up with the continuous line of indian crew that were brought before him that he advised me to get Vit c injections and bash them in on morning sick parade,it worked wonders and the crew were happy ,except when the needles were blunt.

jim


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

And of course if you ever sailed with West African crew - there is absolutely nothing that cannot be cured with Deep Heat (or any generics thereof). Including piles apparently(EEK)


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> And of course if you ever sailed with West African crew - there is absolutely nothing that cannot be cured with Deep Heat (or any generics thereof). Including piles apparently(EEK)


Or even a paracetamol tablet sellotaped to the forehead........ 
(as seen on an S boat some years back).


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

While I was at a company seminar all of the Senior Officers had to take a mini refresher Medical course. Part of the class was to give each other a shot. My partner for the course kept on tapping the sterilized syringe with his fingers and blowing the on the needle. Luckily the instructor witnessed this abuse of a needle and gave my classmate a new needle. My classmate was given two more sterilized syringes which he again promptly tapped and blew on the needle to get the air out of the liquid and to get the drops off the needle. The end result was the instructor gave me a the shot and I gave a shot to the instructor. The last instructions from the teacher was since I was sailing on the same ship has my class partner that I should give myself the shot if I ever need one on the ship.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

It always amused me that the last chapter of this wonderful book were Anglican and Catholic funeral services. Thus solving all medical problems!


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Wonderful book! Never seems to have changed in the 46 years I have been going to sea. We always used their guides for chlorinating fresh water tanks. Recently joined a foreign registered new build in Singapore and surprised to see the good old 'Ships Captains Medical Guide' on board


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

A splendid book but the last edition took the photos out and had line drawings instead. Nothing like as "effective". Bring back the photos (well, _that_ photo) I say!


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes a good book , but for goodness sake I really think the MCA need to pick up on the fact that both the book and the arrangements for medical provisions on Merchant ships need some serious revision.


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Medical guide*



Sister Eleff said:


> Obviously you only had one to wash and sterilise at a time (Jester) At least with the disposables you get a sharp needle each time, the reusables tended to blunt after a few uses (Ouch)
> 
> The thing that amused (perhaps not the right word!) about the Captain's medical guide was; when all this fails, try this ... the last chapter ... burial at sea.


Yes thats true, but diffuclt trying to sterelise the equipment in a North Atlantic gale. Remember my first injection,young AB suffering social disease.Got the penicillan jab all ready,equipment sterelised and the faithful journal on view. AB says have you done this before ? Course I have hundreds of times just checking the dosage I said get your trousers down lay on the settee which he did. Reading the results of not getting air out of liquid etc I was a tad pensive but pressed on in the full traditions of the MN. Inserted needle in his rear end and was suprised I didnt feel a thing........ Is that it says he ? Just about to say thats it lad when looking down saw the huge needle still in his flesh and me with needleless syringe in hand. Quickly slapped bum and removed offending item at same time.. Must say I watched his movements all round ship that day still worrying about air bubbles in blood stream. Those needles were about two inches long and not at all fine.
Stuart
R396040


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Donald McGhee said:


> We went well armed with "Dreadnought" packets and BoT condoms, SWL 5 tons, made out of inner tubes!


I knew them as Merchant Navy Wellies!

Weren't the photos great! I am so sad to hear that they were replaced with line drawings - How can you hold a line drawing next to the real thing and decide if the owner has terminal pox! I especially liked the instructions for a burial at sea! 
Another institution bites the dust.........
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

We had a 17 year old cabin boy who was very ill and I (2nd Mate) on Esso tanker had the job of medic. The capt and I mulled over what was wrong, asked him questions, pored over the medical guide. Eventually due to black stools we came to the conclusion he had a stomach ulcer. We radioed the US who told us to make for nearest land and the pilot launch at Cape May took him off. We were pleased to learn that we were right. Capt in Brocklenbanks took out and appendix and the chap lived. I was amused in those far off days to read the instructions on appendicitis where ot referred to making an incision in the "southwest" corner of the abdomen !!


----------

